# Billingham ICI



## **Mudlark** (May 3, 2008)

Hi
Just got back (pizza en-route!) from this, quite atmospheric explore!
Been here once or twice, but today we went in search of the skate park.. which we found (with its little hole in the floor in the middle) but for some strange reason, the photo has vanished!!
Came here with the idea of getting some night shots, but couldn't get the long exposure working right (Any tips would be appreciated......) so we hung around till dusk, while we still had some light for that awful stairway with no rails 

so, on with the pics.....







hung around the bottom floors for a bit before heading straight for the roof. Will try not to post 'the usual shots' of this place, has been done a few times by us north east lot!





























































Such a huge, empty place!!!! you feel so exposed here, there isn't a single window left with glass in.. the place is totally trashed and once you get on the roof, i felt so exposed.... and yet, looking up from the road you would have never known we were there........ wierd!!!

Still, i'm open to offers if anyone wants to do this at nighttime, and can teach me how to use long exposure!!!!


----------



## Foxylady (May 4, 2008)

Some really nice evening shots there, She. I like pic 6...very atmospheric.


----------



## Lacelotte (May 28, 2008)

I've been tempted so many times to have a look around this place! I really need to get it under my belt. 

Is the access easy enough?


----------



## King Al (May 28, 2008)

Nice pics, very gritty industrial feel, good stuff


----------



## **Mudlark** (May 28, 2008)

Lacelotte said:


> I've been tempted so many times to have a look around this place! I really need to get it under my belt.
> 
> Is the access easy enough?



access is really, really easy 
Can you pm? if not, drop me and email at [email protected]. If you are going, drop me a line i'd be happy to tag along


----------



## Lacelotte (May 29, 2008)

I tried pm'ing you. Not sure how sucessful it was though


----------



## MotionSickness (May 29, 2008)

Great explore! Love really tall structures, its nice too be really high up looking over the landscape!


----------



## Geordie_Jon (May 30, 2008)

Billingham isn't a landscape, it's like the set of Bladerunner or Aliens. The prime difference is that the locals are less friendly than the space critters.

Would be up for a last look around - add me to the pm's if anything is planned. Cheers.


----------



## **Mudlark** (May 30, 2008)

Geordie_Jon said:


> Billingham isn't a landscape, it's like the set of Bladerunner or Aliens. The prime difference is that the locals are less friendly than the space critters.
> 
> Would be up for a last look around - add me to the pm's if anything is planned. Cheers.




will do, got a couple of peeps now so a small meet looks likely


----------



## dagh- (Jun 11, 2008)

wow, looks brilliantly grim. i'm definitely in if the thread posters haven't done this meet already.


----------



## geordie (Jun 11, 2008)

dagh,, nothing been done as yet, due to having a really worst then death bad back  give it a week to 10 days then my exploring shoes will be back on fingers cross, so yes a mini meet for a very small group will be cool i say  WATCH THIS SPACE........


----------



## **Mudlark** (Jun 15, 2008)

ok, the trip is on 
PM me for details if you would like to come


----------



## Dystopia (Jun 18, 2008)

Oh the happy days I had on that roof, enjoying the freezing wind and gazing upon that chemical plant.


----------



## spacepunk (Jun 25, 2008)

Photos a bit 'fuzzy' but good explore.


----------



## festcu (Aug 22, 2008)

I can see Billy house from where I am sitting now - the controlled demolition group have their sign up and they've started the demolition process.

Wierdly, I think I was messing about with an RC car in the car park at about the time of the explore


----------



## Hewie66 (Sep 24, 2008)

Some nice pics there...

My Grandad (RIP), spent most of his working life at the ICT site in Wilton! Most of the tools that my Dad now has in his garage at my parents house were ones that my Grandad fished out of the metal waste. Apparently ICI would only use a tool, like a screwdriver, hammer etc etc while it was brand new and perfect - once it was used, they would simply get rid of it and get new ones...

So my Grandad and his mates used to take their pick of the left overs at the end of work... When you think that this was the 40's, practically brand new work tools were probably pretty expensive!


----------



## no1rich (Sep 26, 2008)

Shell / Exon do this too. Most of my garage is kitted out in Snap-On, Brit-Tool and IngersollRand tool's. All from the bin's off shore... Its daft, nothing at all wrong with any of them!!!


----------



## geordie (Sep 26, 2008)

festcu said:


> I can see Billy house from where I am sitting now - the controlled demolition group have their sign up and they've started the demolition process.
> 
> Wierdly, I think I was messing about with an RC car in the car park at about the time of the explore



You idiot   whilst we was on the roof it put us on edge abit hearing the noise and that from way down stairs, we couldnt see it but sure could hear it  
Just wait til you next go out, make sure you have them eyes in the back of your head wide open


----------



## festcu (Oct 13, 2008)

That wasn't us - we stayed in the car park, mainly because there were a couple of ne'er do wells inspecting the scrap on the lower floors - 2 days later they were heaving it away in a little crappy hatchback

The demolition men have left some of the lights on tonight, so I've just had a quick poke about in the basement (its all pumped out now) - no camera with me unfortunately. Hopefully get a chance to pop out later.


----------



## geordie (Oct 14, 2008)

festcu said:


> The demolition men have left some of the lights on tonight, so I've just had a quick poke about in the basement (its all pumped out now)



That worth knowing  Deffo worth a one last trip down i think, bet it smell from all the months of stagnet water lol


----------



## festcu (Nov 12, 2008)

geordie said:


> That worth knowing  Deffo worth a one last trip down i think, bet it smell from all the months of stagnet water lol



You'll have to be quick - the demolition contractors are supposed to be finished on the 21st Nov


----------



## the youth (Nov 20, 2008)

**Mudlark** said:


> Hi



don't know if you know but the right hand side tower(the higher one) is actually the nitram 2 plant which shut down in 1990 and everything in there has been left as was the square part at the top is actually a chemical plant inside the tower!
I used to work at this plant in 1989 so I know it well..
access is easy and it will make an amazing explore it's 358feet to the top and if you look carefully the little rectangular holes at the very top are hatches to look out of!

pm me for easy access instructions.

here is another pic of it






steve


----------



## festcu (Jan 24, 2009)

After saying for ages that it was being demolished, the council have now said that they may redevelop this block

Story is here - 

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/england/tees/7848820.stm


----------



## michael.1975 (Dec 16, 2009)

*Ici*

I love the pics of this place - worked here for a while and loved to travel up and down on the old paternosters. There is also an old office block on the Billingham site (past the security. Would love to see some pics of in there. It was deemed unsafe many years ago - they evacuated the staff, and closed it up. Appaently it is how it was the day it was left, there is a branc of Baclays in there and loads of other stuff. There are some great art deco building on Wilton site as well - just left as if the staff walked out of them yesterday - wish I could get to see some of these. Keep up the good work.


----------



## Krypton (Dec 16, 2009)

There was steam rising from that building last time i drove past! I dont think its shut down...


----------

